

Ask HN: Are there good books about computers that aren't textbooks? - jh3

If someone without a computer [science] background was interested in learning more about computers, what they can do, programming, etc., but did not want to read a textbook, what books would be good to recommend?
======
tokenadult
The book Algorithmics: The Spirit of Computing doesn't read like a textbook to
me, and it's quite interesting.

[http://www.amazon.com/Algorithmics-Spirit-Computing-David-
Ha...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithmics-Spirit-Computing-David-
Harel/dp/0321117840/)

The New Turing Omnibus

[http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Turing-Omnibus-
Excursions/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Turing-Omnibus-
Excursions/dp/0805071660/)

is also good, as is Code by Charles Petzold.

[http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-
Softwa...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-
Software/dp/0735611319/)

AFTER EDIT: While I thought about the first three books I mentioned, I thought
of another, Write Great Code, Volume 1: Understanding the Machine by Randall
Hyde.

[http://www.amazon.com/Write-Great-Code-Understanding-
ebook/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Write-Great-Code-Understanding-
ebook/dp/B0096FEJGQ/)

~~~
jh3
I've see Code in B&N but never did more than quickly skim through it. And I've
never heard of the other two. Thanks!

